# New Set-up questions..



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

Ok I have another thread on light, but I have a couple general questions..
I am new to saltwater and wanted some good information so here I am. I think I am going to get a 30-40gallon tank. I work about 10hours a day. I work far from my house. I want a set-up that will be condusive to my lifestyle. I was asking about light because I wanted live rock, but didn't know how much they needed in the day. I know that I am looking to get probably a couple clownfish, 2 tangs, some little starfish and a cleaner crab. I am not sure if that is too much or too little for a 30gallon tank. I love live coral but I want to make sure there are kinds that I can get that don't need a huge amount of tank lighting.
Any advice would be great !
thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Tangs have no business being in a small tank like that long term... even 3 months can drive them into the ground.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

what else can i put in with a cleaner crab and some clowns in a 30gallon?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A goby, and a few firefish.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with Damon ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

You can put alot of thing in that tank with a couple clownfish. What appeals to you?
I suggest getting and reading The Concientious Marine Aquarist by Robert Fenner. There is a lot of good information in it, especially when just starting up.

Also, by cleaner crab, do you mean cleaner shrimp?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

As mentioned above, tangs have no business being in a tank no larger than a 65g, theyre swimmers and have a bigger bioload that needs to be handled.

With a tank that size your very limited as far as livestock goes. I mean if i had a 30g i would probably dedicate it to inverts. Try getting your hands on something bigger.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a lot of small gobies would work. Yellow watchman, Red banded Hifin, Clown, cleaner, and several other gobies would do you good. I would take a look at liveaquaria and check out some fish species. Gobies being my first choice another thought is small fairy wrasses or a pygmy angel (the latter not always reef safe but shrimp safe) I would look for 3-5, 1-4" fish and come back with a list of 10-20 and we can weed out some of the harder to keep species.


----------

